# Back Blades



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Who runs with them? Who likes them? How many different brands are there? Who's the best in your opinion? 
I'm thinking about putting one on next year. I picked up 2 condo's this year and back dragging sucks goat balls. I'm wasting tons of time doing it this way. So yeah thats all for now, start throwin your opinions at me that be Greeeeat.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Brandon here is a thread I started earlier this week. Might get ya some info???

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=53057

Ryan


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

I love mine, most of the guys in West Michigan love them, I wouldn't run a truck with out one.

Here's a look at mine.




































Jon


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks Ryan, good info but I still don't have names except Artic and Daniels. Is that the only two company's? or are there more? I like that swing wing. Who makes it? What did it set you back?


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Brandon I think that Jon made that him self?. I also would like some names of some of the brands or makers if you will. I can't find any searches on yahoo or google either. 

Sorry if I am jacking your thread Brandon, but were both in the same boat you know.

Ryan


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

I run a Snowman and its the greatest thing i've ever bought. Down Pressure, Real High Lift. I bought this one over the daniels because it lifts up so while driving its parallel with the truck. The best one out there now i believe...well besides Jon Geer's haha.


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

Brands....

Snowman
Daniels
Superplow
Arctic

the only ones i know of.

I run the center reciever hook up model, the spreader compatible is nice as well http://www.snowmansnowplow.com/content/view/14/31/


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Really. Well he needs to make me one. I like the snowman myself. Being able to keep the spreader would be awesome. Now RYAN STOP jackin my thread dude, use your own for god sake. lol


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

I have found most of the pics on here. as soon as I figure how to post em I will show all the dif ones so you can get an idea of how to make it. or just email me for the pics. it's in my signature.


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

heres some pics.. number 2 & 3 go together and the last one (bottom right) can go with # 3 also.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks StreetFrog but not what I'm talking about. Well if you could show me they do a better job I might think about it.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Anyone else? How do the Snowman products hold up and can I use it with my Buyers tailgate spreader?


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Snowman make a back blade that will work with a spreader. Check out the link at top of page. Also check out the forum titled " Snowman Plows" there is some good info there too.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

i know you wanted info on back plows but have you considered a hiniker C plow. they are AWESOME at backdragging and can peel up hardpack too backdragging.


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

*homemade back drag and yard guard*

second effort to post a pic
pm for more


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Yeah I thought of the hiniker when I purchased my blizzard, I don't want another plow I LOVE my Blizzard. I thought about fabing up a back drag edge for my plow but I hate drilling holes in something and fudging it up. What do you mean when you say yard guard? What the H is that. I have been doing this for a minute and never heard of that before.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

The yard guard is a piece of round stock welded onto the bottom of the cutting edge so it will ride over the top of the yard instead of digging in. Look at the pic above, and look at the origanal cutting edge on that plow. It is rounded on the bottom My first plow had that and I hated it.


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

yard guards are very common up here
there are long dirt and gravel drives.
Until we can get them frozen, the pipe keeps her from digging in.
Much better for going over unfrozen grass on the edge.
Still have to watch the corners with an angled blade (usually straighten will help)

tc


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;463176 said:


> The yard guard is a piece of round stock welded onto the bottom of the cutting edge so it will ride over the top of the yard instead of digging in. Look at the pic above, and look at the origanal cutting edge on that plow. It is rounded on the bottom My first plow had that and I hated it.


Hey was I askin you Mr. Smarty? lol. Thanks Ry. Learn something new everyday.

Thanks for the learning lessons guys. I'll have to get ya a beer even though I don't think they'll scrape very well with that crap on the edge. But I have never used one so who knows.


----------



## SuperPlow Guy (Jul 8, 2007)

Consider SuperPlow not only eliminates back dragging but can plow in reverse saving time and payup
But of course I'm partial


----------



## MStine315 (Feb 5, 2005)

Firelawn, I am now singing the praises of Ebling! I got an 8' mounted last weekend before the big snow and I can't say enough about it. I'll get you some pictures here soon, but they're in Kentwood. It'll lift my truck off the ground with down pressure and you can't believe what it'll do on a driveway. Another guy and I signed a complex with 252 drives and it's the cat's pajamas. Can't wait for the next snow. Frame mounted vs. reciever. Here's some stock photos they e-mailed me when I was shopping. Mine has the pump mounted on the plow frame, vs. in the bed (see middle photo).


----------



## MStine315 (Feb 5, 2005)

I guess I should give you a phone number, lol. 616-532-8400 Ask for Jim. Mark Oomkes on here is the one who turned me on to them, FWIW.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

Only down fall in the superplow i see is u cant stack with it


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks MStine. Do they have a web page? Do they have a model that I can still use a Tailgate spreader with? What did you pay if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

firelwn82;467735 said:


> Thanks MStine. Do they have a web page? Do they have a model that I can still use a Tailgate spreader with? What did you pay if you don't mind me asking?


No website, Yes and it depends on the model you get--normal straight blade, wings, wings independent, length of wings.

Excellent back blade for the money.


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

What is the cost of the "Super Plow"?


----------



## SuperPlow Guy (Jul 8, 2007)

8ft. $2495, 7ft. $2445 plus flat fee shipping until 12/30 of $100 to IL
Thanks


----------



## MStine315 (Feb 5, 2005)

I paid $3553.35 tax included, mounted, for the 8' model, frame mount, pump on plow vs. in bed. The plow itself is the one on the left in the pictures. I priced out several, including Snowman and another shop built model in GR. and the Ebling was only a hundred more than a Snowman and a few hundred less than their local "competitor."


----------



## MStine315 (Feb 5, 2005)

Here's one that was for sale a month ago, with a spreader retrofitted.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=51538


----------



## troy28282 (Sep 26, 2002)

MStine315, Is the blade on the red truck in the middle picture you posted yours?

I also have to say, I bought both of mine from their "competitor" and have had some problems with them due to the way that the company design them.


----------



## MStine315 (Feb 5, 2005)

Troy, no, those are "stock" photos Ebling e-mailed me prior to my purchase. I'll get pictures of mine up asap. I'd like to get some wings next year, though. As far as their "competitor," That's what I was luckily forwarned about. So far, I'm ecstatic with my decision. Had I not asked around, though, I would have easily bought one from the other guys, because they do look strong. I guess the "proof is in the pudding."


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

I like my pudding without proof. Chocolate is the best!


----------



## troy28282 (Sep 26, 2002)

You should be very happy with your decision. Its good to see that you did your homework. I wish that I would stuck to my guns and bought the right one.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

troy28282;468063 said:


> MStine315, Is the blade on the red truck in the middle picture you posted yours?
> 
> I also have to say, I bought both of mine from their "competitor" and have had some problems with them due to the way that the company design them.


You're not the only one Troy, I've heard that from numerous contractors.

I should add that I have had ZERO downtime from an Ebling back blade due to design or manufacturing. Years ago, there were some issues with cylinders, but he went with another supplier and those issues have disappeared. Only downtime now is operator and usually pole related.


----------



## MStine315 (Feb 5, 2005)

OK here's some shots of my actual blade I finally took this afternoon. FWIW, I'd say it was about a 5 min. exercise to hook it up. I'll have to time it, and I know it'll get better, since this was the first time hooking it back on. It has a control toggle in the bed itself to help get the attitude right. Once it's in the slots, there are two pins and two wiring harnesses and you're good to go. I'll also try to load a video I made of the down pressure lifting the truck up, but I'm not sure about loading videos on the site. Firelawn, you're not that far away, anytime you want to check mine out, you're welcome to.


----------



## MStine315 (Feb 5, 2005)

OK, I ended up loading my little video on youtube, so here's the link. It's only 20 sec. long, but it shows the power of the hyd. system. Enjoy. One thing to note about this plow, is the straight up and down action. The geometry is such that you can get VERY close to a wall, door, etc... and leave little to shovel vs. some of the mass marketed versions.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

How well does Super Plow scrape to the driveway surface?


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks MStine. I may take you up on that offer. I wish they had a website so I could check some things out about them. I have never heard of them looks awesome though. One of the major deciding factors is that it HAS to be compatible with my tailgate spreader.


----------



## SuperPlow Guy (Jul 8, 2007)

*Lawn Enforcer*

We have over 1250 lbs. of scraping pressure and works well o most surfaces. Check the videos at www.superplow.com for real life examples no trick photography here....


----------



## MStine315 (Feb 5, 2005)

SuperPlow Guy;46949 said:


> Check the videos at www.superplow.com for real life examples no trick photography here....


What's that supposed to mean??


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

MStine315;469173 said:


> OK, I ended up loading my little video on youtube, so here's the link. It's only 20 sec. long, but it shows the power of the hyd. system. Enjoy. One thing to note about this plow, is the straight up and down action. The geometry is such that you can get VERY close to a wall, door, etc... and leave little to shovel vs. some of the mass marketed versions.


Thanks... now I have to drive to Michigan next summer. Honestly that video just sold me, thanks for posting it. 

Anyone know how a 7 foot one of these would work on a lighter truck like a 4.3L s-10 or similar? I want to put a driveway crew together for next winter using more nimble vehicles. (yes the susp will be upgraded)


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

SuperPlow Guy;469494 said:


> We have over 1250 lbs. of scraping pressure and works well o most surfaces. Check the videos at www.superplow.com for real life examples no trick photography here....


For commercial purposes I think I'll stick to the big guys. I like to keep the rubber on my tires. The wheel spin on the denali Trail Balzer was a little much for me. Plus if my customers would open there garage and park at the neighbors place that would be awesome. But since they don't I doubt I will be purchasing your product. Thanks though for the sales pitch.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

SuperPlow Guy;469494 said:


> We have over 1250 lbs. of scraping pressure and works well o most surfaces. Check the videos at www.superplow.com for real life examples no trick photography here....


Huh?

Your product is more apropriate for the non-commercial user. I think everyone can figure that out though by the materials it's made from and the vehicles you use in your video.


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

SuperPlow Guy;469494 said:


> We have over 1250 lbs. of scraping pressure and works well o most surfaces. Check the videos at www.superplow.com for real life examples no trick photography here....


I need to fill out a form to watch the video ????? not


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Bump Bump in the night.


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

SuperPlow Guy;469494 said:


> We have over 1250 lbs. of scraping pressure and works well o most surfaces. Check the videos at www.superplow.com for real life examples no trick photography here....


Sorry but i don't see how this plow can possibly exert 1250Lbs. of scraping force on the pavement. Personally I think this plow looks cheeply built, and would break with any sort of commercial application.

Please explain to me how it can exert down pressure. It says the springs, but they don't seem to be tight in the video.


----------



## SuperPlow Guy (Jul 8, 2007)

*Cheap vs. Simple*



Snowman19;482165 said:


> Sorry but i don't see how this plow can possibly exert 1250Lbs. of scraping force on the pavement. Personally I think this plow looks cheeply built, and would break with any sort of commercial application.
> 
> Please explain to me how it can exert down pressure. It says the springs, but they don't seem to be tight in the video.


Thanks for your opinion as jaded as it might be..."cheaply built" is a bit harsh since our moldboard is 1/4" steel plate not 1/8" or thinner with "ribs" for reinforcement like most other plows, the rest of the plow is solid steel and not so "cheap" to buy payup

You say "cheap" I say simple and effective, meaning less downtime and more plow time...

As for scraping pressure, or what ever you think is most important. The two springs (500lbs.) and the blade weight (250lbs) work together to create the force. The springs are tight and exert the pressure when the plow is in the down position and can be adjusted. The blade angle, pivot point, weight, and springs work in tandem. In reverse plowing the chains allow additional pivot and locking force to create even more pressure.

Fully 50% of our plows are used in "commercial applications" and have been for over 10 years now.

Our plows are not and will never replace FMP's we are an enhancement for saving time (plows both directions) and efficiency (eliminate back dragging) that's our niche.

Building our customer base one at a time.
Thanks for the questions.


----------



## bossplwr09 (Sep 24, 2007)

To tell you the truth the best way to go is having one fabbed up for you.. i dont want to rag on snowman or any of the manufactured back plows, but there is just no comparison to what you can do with say a SwingWing!. Like Jon said almost every crew in West Michigan runs back plows and has many great designs, one good place is B+b Truck Equipment out of Grand Rapids or Ebling and sons also out of GR.. B+B makes many customs plows including the SwingWing, heres a few pics of what theirs look like..

It's under products, snowplows and then at the top custom made quick-hitch back plow.

http://www.bb-truck.com


----------



## Prime (Dec 3, 2007)

If you can afford it - get a swingway - its like Jon's. It is made by the Mast brothers - they are very well known in W. Michigan. If you are interested in purchasing one, PM me, and I will get you their phone number. I believe the price is a touch over 7 grand installed out the door.


----------



## bossplwr09 (Sep 24, 2007)

When you say 7g's installed... What do you mean? Because when your running as many cylinders as the SwingWing it's hard to run it off electrical for speed and efficiency.. Or is it a clutch system, or something similar to Jon's setup?


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks Boss and Prime. I sent BB Truck a message so will see what they say. The only hitch is that I want it to work with my spreader and Snowman is the only one out there I think. So I'm kind of stuck but will see what happens. Thanks again guys.


----------



## slongfellowii (Dec 29, 2004)

Most of the backblades made by B&B or Eblings can be ordered to work with salt spreaders. I believe at last one of Mark's trucks have a V-box with a backblade.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Sweet thanks I sent B&B a message so will see what happens.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

bossplwr09;482279 said:


> When you say 7g's installed... What do you mean? Because when your running as many cylinders as the SwingWing it's hard to run it off electrical for speed and efficiency.. Or is it a clutch system, or something similar to Jon's setup?


Horse hockey

Despite my statement, I prefer clutch pumps\central hydros.

But it can and is done on a regular basis with electric pumps. Take a look at Ebling's and even B&B's version of the SwingWing.


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

Here my snowman backdrag plow on the 2000 2500.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

man...that 16' swing wing looks killer.....too bad it doesn't angle a little bit..lol

makes me wonder though how much snow gets over the top of these things...they don't look very high...


----------



## MStine315 (Feb 5, 2005)

I thought the same thing, too, on both your points. If it angled, wouldn't it pull the rear of the truck? Running the 8 footer there's no call to angle, as it's a box, which the 16' is, too, with the wings tipped in even a little. The height isn't as much of an issue as it looks. I've plowed (3) 8" snows so far and haven't really had an issue yet, but I've been mainly doing drives and short pulls, too. And, I run my front blade down at the same time, so all I'm pulling is spill from the front blade and whatever was under the truck when I dropped. After running this for 8 weeks I can't wait til next fall as I'm already planning on upgrading to at least 2' wings for a 12' plow, if not the 16 footer.


----------



## oman1999 (Sep 14, 2006)

I can defiately back Bill up on his statement. My old-style superplow has been rode hard and put away salty for sure. I intended if for my driveway at home on my daily driver. 2005 F150 STX 4x4. 

Since it's purchase, this little 8 foot pull plow has done numerous condo complexes, a few gas stations, my neighbor and my driveways along with my shop in a pinch.

Normally i resort to plowing in one of our 13 trucks, but sometimes something comes up or the storm ends in such a way that yes we can clear it all in under 8 hours including residential work, but someone is going to miss a deadline.

I have beat the crap out of my super-plow. In fact I beat it hard enough to break the class IV hitch on my truck and the plow is still going strong. I've hit curbs in reverse with it, graded gravel driveways, added weights to it and a toothed bar to chip ice. Some of the things are nuts at this point. I would NOT hesitate to buy one of these units, in fact I hope to have them in my mower shop to let everyone know about the ease of use.

If you use a superplow as it was intended for commercial use, you will see 99.9% less downtime than a traditional front plow because all the wear and damage parts are missing from the design.


----------

